# Webspace



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Januar 2002)

Hi!

Ich suche Webspace für meine Seite. Also folgende Bedingungen:

- .de-Domain
- 10 MB Speicher
- FTP-Zugang
- POP3-E-Mail (nicht unbedingt, wär aber nett)
- keine oder seehr niedrige Anmeldegebühr
- und natürlich PHP-Support, mySQL brauch ich nicht

Preis: ca. 0,50 bis 1 €
Vielleicht kennt jemand was.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

und ich möchte einen Porsche für 50,-DM, ach 25 €. 

Sorry, musste sein. Gucke mal bei http://www.domainbox.de , ist zwar teurer, aber evtl. für dich auch noch interessant. Oder http://www.kontent.de , allerdings hat man bei diesem niedrigen Preis auch eine ziemlich miese Support-Qualität (eigene Erfahrung!) Ich bin froh, dass ich von diesem Saftladen weg bin!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Januar 2002)

Ich hab einen Provider gefunden, der nur nach Traffic abrechnet. Hier (http://www.gs-wd.de)zu finden.

Kennt den jemande, oder hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

na ja, komplette OAbrechnung nach Traffic finde ich sehr riskant. Da könnten auf einmal imense Kosten auf dich zukommen. Ob man (ich niemals) so ein Angebot nehmen würde, würde ich mir ganz genau überlegen ...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Januar 2002)

Bei meiner Seite werden es eh nicht sehr viele Besucher werden. Vielleicht gibt das 5 MB Traffic pro Monat. Nicht mehr...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

na ja, das mag für den augenblicklichen Zeitpunkt stimmen, allerdings sollte man bei Internetangelegenheiten immer langfristig denken. 

Stelle dir mal folgendes Scenario vor: Der erste Monat vergeht, der zweite und der dritte Monat vorgehen auch; jeweils 5MB Traffic im Monat. Doch in Monat 4 werden aus 5MB auf einmal 100MB (oder mehr) und die Geschichte wird spontan ziemlich teuer. Dann müsstest du unter Druck (und das ist immer schlecht!) einen geeigneten, neuen Webspace-Anbieter finden. So - gefunden (das war aber erst das halbe Problem). Jetzt musst du deinen bisherigen Anbieter noch auffordern, dass er dem KK-Antrag zustimmt und dieser Vorgang kann durchaus noch viele Briefwechsel, Telefonate und blankliegende Nerven erfordern (Viele Grüße @Strato, Kontent, etc.).

Ich würde mir genau überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber 3-5,-DM mehr monatlich ausgeben würde und damit dann auf der sicheren Seite wäre.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. Januar 2002)

Ja, ok. Das stimmt natürlich. Kennt jemand ejixx.com? Den Anbieter fand ich nämlich am Besten im Moment...


----------

